# Power Outage - Fluval C3 not working



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

I had a power outage. As soon as the power went out, I unplugged the C3 because I was going to sleep and didn't want it to dry run before I woke up. The power was out for about two hours, but I don't think that matters since the filter was unplugged to prevent harm.

The fish are fine, because luckily I had a second HOB running. However, when I plugged in the C3 and started running water through it to get it going, it didn't start. In fact, it doesn't even seem to have power going to it.

I've read that maybe the impeller is stuck.

Guidance would be appreciated. I really don't want the tank to go without the C3 for too long.


----------



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

UPDATE: spun impeller a few times and plugged back in and it is working perfectly.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've run into a similar problem with other brand power filters and power heads. I use a long wooden shish kabob skewer to nudge the impeller blade to get it going. Cleaning the impeller and impeller well during filter maintenance usually reduces this problem but not always.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Mine often hang up. I dislike HOBs...


----------



## Zoolander (Jan 20, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Mine often hang up. I dislike HOBs...


Agreed Iggy, but it's the best on the market because of the 5-stage filtration, IMO. This is the first time I've had the problem, so I won't complain. Plus, I've never had the noise problem everyone complains of. It's a 50 gallon filter on a 29 gallon tank with another Aqueon 20. A canister on my tank would be a lot more overkill, wouldn't it?

Thanks Deeda! I used a pair of long handled scissors to get it going this time. I have a bunch of wooden chopsticks. Will probably just keep one of those handy.


----------

